# ESE Light



## shrike96 (Nov 13, 2005)

I have a 99 altima with the ESE light on. Just replaced the intake manifold gasket and now she is running great but the light is on.

Does anyone know a trick to get it to turn off?? I tried a method recommended in another thread with no luck. Had the battery off for a day and a half didn't work either. I told the wife to run it for a week, if it dosen't turn off i'll get a code read and reset it that way.

Any ideas would be a great help.
Thanks
Paul


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

shrike96 said:


> I have a 99 altima with the ESE light on. Just replaced the intake manifold gasket and now she is running great but the light is on.
> 
> Does anyone know a trick to get it to turn off?? I tried a method recommended in another thread with no luck. Had the battery off for a day and a half didn't work either. I told the wife to run it for a week, if it dosen't turn off i'll get a code read and reset it that way.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Get a code checker (autozone does it free I heard) - the car is probably throwing a new code....


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

You could also try advance auto, they pull codes free and will clear them if you want. Had them do mine a while back.


----------

